

Way to see long tail of your gem downloads - ArturT
http://rubygemstracker-arturt.rhcloud.com

======
ArturT
I was curious how local ruby meetup event affected my gem daily downloads.
Does blog post lead to higher downloads? How long tail will look after all?

I jumped to RubyGems API but there is no way to get such data so...

Recently just for fun and as a way to learn of MEAN stack I created RubyGems
Tracker to collect daily downloads and other stats. If you have your own gem
feel free to add. Feedback & pull request much appreciated.

How you track your gems?

